
Show HN: Zenplates – framework for creating beautiful Zendesk Help Center themes - mrdavenport
https://zenplates.co
======
mrdavenport
Hey everyone

Good customer support is such an important part of doing business nowadays and
self-service in particular is getting more and more attention. Despite this,
many teams struggle to deliver a decent Help Center because they lack the in-
house development resources or simply don’t have deep enough pockets. The aim
of Zenplates is to level the playing field by giving anyone with a basic
understanding of HTML and CSS the tools they need to create an on-brand
customer service masterpiece.

I’d love to get your thoughts on the website, product or any other aspect you
find interesting!

